# De Rosa Merak in 73.5 (58cm, biggest size) - any pics?



## iscarrr (Aug 29, 2008)

I'm looking at getting a 2012 Merak, but I'll need their biggest size, the 73.5 or BR 58cm (same thing).

I just havent been able to find any pics of them in that size on the net. Would really like to see how the frame looks in that big size before I buy. I've contacted De Rosa, and oddly enough, they said they dont have any pictures either!!

Its just tough, some frames in those sorts of sizes look quite odd and out of proportion. I'm sure the Merak will still look great, but I need to know before i lay the cash down for one


----------



## enac (Aug 24, 2007)

what are your measurements? What size bike do you ride now (effective top top tube)? what length stem do you use?


----------



## enac (Aug 24, 2007)

please provide measurements:


----------



## enac (Aug 24, 2007)

Also is your saddle height on your current ride floor to top of saddle?


----------



## iscarrr (Aug 29, 2008)

I dont have all those measurements for you off hand, but at the moment i ride a 60cm Trek Madone, 58.6 effective top tube and 21 cm headtube, using a 100mm stem. Using about 2cm of spacers under the stem, could go lower but there is a decent amount of saddle to bar drop as it is, will have to measure it.


----------



## enac (Aug 24, 2007)

here is a photo of a 73


----------



## iscarrr (Aug 29, 2008)

Thanks for the photo, looks quite good 

Think it might be time to older a 2012 Merak soon! Been thinking about it for some time.


----------



## steve_bcn (Nov 29, 2011)

thanks for the photo, enac!


----------

